# Cheap online source for T5 HO bulbs???



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

GE 54W 48 Inch 6500K T5 HO Fluorescent Lamp *2/pack *

GE 54W 48 Inch 6500K T5 HO Fluorescent Lamp *4/pack*

TCP T5 High Output 6500K Fluorescent Grow Lamps *2 & 4 packs*


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

thanks for the link. i actually saw this sight and was about to order the 2 pack yesterday until i saw the price of shipping. $22 for two bulbs!!!!! ridiculous!


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

How about 10 bucks shipping for 4 bulbs?


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

You can find really cheap bulbs here: www.htgsupply.com


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

Ge StarCoat t5 Ho's 54w {6500k} they are cheap any where they sell lights t5's , i think ReefGeek.com sells them for $12.95 , or go to a lamp store and see if they carry them or if they can order them , my nears Hydro. Store carry's them for indoor plant growth.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

HelloLights is a great place for bulbs...


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

prototyp3 said:


> You can find really cheap bulbs here: www.htgsupply.com


Cheap indeed. If you buy them in quantity (8) they are $6.75 shipped. Not bad.


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

So, it does not matter? Any T5 HO bulb will be the same as any other (assuming same temp)? Personally I have those Hagen Life-Glo ones in 48" and they are fantastic. Will replace with cheaper next time if it truly does not matter. Though somehow I suspect, like most things in life, you get what you pay for...am I wrong in this case?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Mix a Power Glo in with the Life Glo and you'll like it even better - brings out the reds well.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Hard to say without trying. Some swear by a certain brand and say it is the best and pay a hefty sum for that. Sure, some bulbs have a longer life span than others. When it comes to color etc, personal preference plays a bigger role.

I have a lot of the Starcoat bulbs laying around, and that's a) because they last a long time and b) because I don't like the yellow/greenish hue they emit. I am using bulbs that burn out relatively quick, but I like the color rendition and their price.

Often "better" and "best" is hard to define. Sometimes you do not get what you pay for.


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

Jeff5614 said:


> Mix a Power Glo in with the Life Glo and you'll like it even better - brings out the reds well.


Really? I thought the Power Glo's were of a really high color temp, like 18,000k or something, and very blue/white. The Life Glo more like 6700k and warmer. I have 4 Life Glo's going. The red plants look nice enough but if what you say is true I'd be inclined to go 2 and 2 to get better reds. (Save the replaced Life Glo's for change up when these get old later). 

Is this from your personal experience and you really see the reds MUCH better, or from what you've heard....? Thanks. (sorry, not meant to hijack the thread...)


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

thanks for the info everybody. i will check out htgsupply when i get home. another link that is blocked at work!!! aaarrgghh. our firewall said its categorized as "drugs" lol. 

i too was under the impression that the 18,000k Power Glo was no good for plants. is this correct? because i really like the color of these lights but i thought they werent in the right spectrum...


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

jcardona1 said:


> i too was under the impression that the 18,000k Power Glo was no good for plants. is this correct? because i really like the color of these lights but i thought they werent in the right spectrum...


I think it's ok. I just ordered some Hagen Aqua-Glo T8 flourescents. They are 18,000k. I did not know this at the time, I just ordered based on the description of what the bulb is good for:

http://www.hagen.com/usa/aquatic/addinfo/freshwater.html

("...AQUA-GLO: Accentuates fish colors and promotes plant
growth.)

Still curious about if a Power-Glo mixed with my Life-Glo T5's will really help red plants pop.....


----------



## thefishmanlives (May 20, 2008)

they are fine for plants. Im pretty sure they are full spectrum. Alot of people run them, and yes they reall do bring out the reds. From what ive seen in pictures, similar to what the 9325s did for red growth. Brings out red to a very noticeable degree. I do not have first hand experience with them tho. But like I said, I have seen pics and they looked pretty good. Need to be run with other bulbs tho as they show up too pink alone. :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

rich815 said:


> Really? I thought the Power Glo's were of a really high color temp, like 18,000k or something, and very blue/white. The Life Glo more like 6700k and warmer. I have 4 Life Glo's going. The red plants look nice enough but if what you say is true I'd be inclined to go 2 and 2 to get better reds. (Save the replaced Life Glo's for change up when these get old later).
> 
> Is this from your personal experience and you really see the reds MUCH better, or from what you've heard....? Thanks. (sorry, not meant to hijack the thread...)


I thought the same thing about the 18k rating being really blue but I read a post by Lauraleebp (sp?) that she had used the bulb and it brought out the reds so I gave one a try. The color wasn't all what I had expected. It does bring out the reds and gives the tank a much nicer warmer look, IMO. I was running all Life Glo's and in comparison to the LifeGlo/PowerGlo mix, all LifeGlo's really washes out some of the colors.

Petsmart carries the bulbs in my area in addition to my local lfs. If you're not sure and want the option to try it and return it if it doesn't work then pick it up at a store where you can return it without much hassle.


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

18K? I think you guys need to drop the plants and go saltwater. :hihi:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

mrkookm said:


> 18K? I think you guys need to drop the plants and go saltwater. :hihi:


I thought the 18k was for SW too- until I saw the PowerGlo bulb in person, and checked out the spectrum posted on the package. (I wish I could find a pic of the spectrum online to post, but so far no luck...) The bulb is pink and the spectrum has a huge orange peak, as well as a nice green peak. I REALLY like this bulb. :thumbsup: I'm going to have some of the pink Giesemann plant bulbs soon to compare it against, too.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

The following information comes from Hagen's website concerning their line of T5HO bulbs: http://www.hagen.com/uk/aquatic/glo/GLOT5_LightProg7_EN.cfm

*T5HO FACTS*

3 time proven spectrums of GLO fluorescent lighting now available in a T5 HO format. This is a powerful fact for Life-GLO, Power-GLO and Marine-GLO.

Life-GLO in a T5 HO format provides the planted aquarium owner with a tri-phosphor full spectrum T5 HO bulb that can furnish the intense light levels required when using CO2 injection and regular nutrient supplementation, the result of which is explosive plant growth. In addition to this advantage Life-GLO boasts an excellent CRI value, meaning your aquarium will look as it would in natural daylight. Life-GLO in combination with Marine-GLO is an excellent choice for most marine aquarium installations.

Power-GLO in a T5 HO format delivers an 18000K bulb with powerful light output and makes it an ideal choice for African cichlid aquariums as well as for most marine aquariums. Colors such as blue, violet and purple will really come alive with Power-GLO. Combine with Life-GLO and Marine-GLO in marine aquariums.

Marine-GLO in a T5 HO format delivers what all marine reef keepers really want, compact dimensions with a powerful actinic blue light output in the range of 420nm to 460 nm, have a look at the light spectrum graph on the packaging. This bulb is highly recommended when using 10K metal halide lighting on a reef aquarium that contains corals. For all marine aquariums, there is no substitute for Marine-GLO as the actinic bulb.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I can't remember the peaks in the LifeGlo bulb spectrum any more, but I spent a long time looking at that one versus the PowerGlo, and I liked the PowerGlo better.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I've seen the bulbs at Pet Smart. I might go there tomorrow and check them out.


----------



## rickylbc (Jun 6, 2008)

So, is the the pink light any good for the planted tank? I took mines out and replaced it with a 10k.


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

All you have to do is look at what the pro's are using over their tanks and then come to a decision on what you think is better for the plants. Real easy answer you can find with a few clicks.


----------

